# Thank you to Mike and all Admins who make it possible



## chipdudeman (22 Apr 2004)

I have to commend Mike on this site, all the posts were hugely helpful in my processing and understanding of the military. So here is a huge thank you to Mr Bobbit and all of the posters on the site


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Apr 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback!

I just provide the medium... The content is only as good as the users make it, so I‘m glad you‘ve been able to glean some useful information from the site.


Thanks


----------



## Zirus (20 Dec 2004)

I just thought we should thank the men and women who have created this site and kept it going for so long!
Its a great site, i have made some friends and this site actually makes me feel like I'm more then just part of a regiment but of an ENTIRE army!
people have been So kind to me ( I'm kinda new) they helped me with allot of things!
I have had the chance to post some poems and received some beautiful responses to them


I'm am very happy with the site and i Think we   Should thank the creators, the staff and everyone who works on this site


P.s also a thx to all the members who help keep this forum alive by posting!

Thank you all!


Soldat Fiset Out


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2004)

Well thank-you Zirus for taking the time to post a message. The staff work very hard at keeping things running smoothly here and they do a great job at it.

I hope you'll stick around and help out others as you've been helped.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pencil Tech (21 Dec 2004)

Well I certainly would like to thank the creators and direction of this site. It's great and I really appreciate it. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## M16 (21 Dec 2004)

This is the best forum site I've been to.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Yeah.. This is a amazinfg site, and even though I've only been a part of it for a Few Weeks, I've already made friends, and found poeple from my Corps and Other Lorne Scots Corps (Kyle). I've learned soo much in the last few days and I just wanna Say Thanks to the Creators of this site..


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

Mikes amazing isnt he?  He deserved the award for greatest canadian....


----------



## pro patria (2 Jan 2005)

Mike, Just found your sight over the last week it is excellent.  The web page offers a lot to  non member, ex members and current members congats on that.  I posted a couple of controversial subjects and upset a few people,  that was not my intent and i apologize for this.


----------



## Murdock (5 Jan 2005)

Hello all,I am just dropping a line to say thank you to Mike and all that are associated with this site.It's nice to finally find a place where I can talk ,listen,or just read about what's been happening since I've been out.Agian thank you and keep up the great work I'll be a member for life.

Murdock

ALL THE WAY


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CH1 (16 Jan 2005)

I tripped over this site by accident.  It's great!  there is a lot of intelligent traffic here.  I've laughed so hard at some of the humor that I just about fell out of my rocking chair.
Thanks to the people that gave this old grunt an etiquette lesson.  Didn't realize that i was not on the parade square making myself heard over the Tiger Band & pipes & drums of the Black Watch.
Good luck & Good hunting............ch1


----------



## alexpb (14 Aug 2005)

I can't express how much i appreciate this forum 

For a few weeks i have been online looking for a place to ask my questions, then suddenly i came across this site while searching a question on google.

This forum is awesome and it has gone straight into my favourites.
I plan to be a regular here as much as i can.

Thanks again for the site, it has answered pretty much every question i have had and some interesting ones i havent thought about yet.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2005)

We are pleased you are getting so much use and enjoyment from the site.


----------



## Burrows (15 Aug 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> I can't express how much i appreciate this forum
> 
> For a few weeks i have been online looking for a place to ask my questions, then suddenly i came across this site while searching a question on google.
> 
> ...



This was part of why army.ca was created.   I'm glad you are having fun.


----------



## Zartan (15 Aug 2005)

I too would like to thank you all. An enjoyable, and educational experience for me, too. I've lurked around here since my days in Jr. High, so - thanks, again.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

My thanks as well... The internet certainly lacked a section dedicated to the Canadian Forces and everything that goes with it. Good stuff.


----------



## downinOZ (31 Aug 2005)

Army.ca has been my link back home for months now.  It's refreshing that such informative and engaging discussions continually appear, and a tribute to contributors to keep the forum interesting in so many subjects.  Not being as lucky as other ex-pats in Australia - Wes-(central/outback Australia sucks without a dog, big truck, guns and no cool-guy kit) I rely on Army.ca for that flavour of Canada I can't get from the NHL link in Yahoo or anything from CBC.  Thanks guys.  Maybe you could make a movie thread/soundbite thread for those days when people just need a laugh at someone else's expense - aircrew crapping himself and the warning off of flying in a tomcat come in handily at local RAAFies' barbeques.
Chimo


----------



## Maria3a (27 Sep 2006)

I'm not even sure it's the appropriate Forum to post in (?admin? which I am _not_) and it has been awhile since I've been here.. but.. if it's OK on this part of the Board.. just wanted to say "thanks" to Mike and all who make this domain/board/forum possible.  It is "still" one of the best websites I have ever seen - re: construct, graphics, and content (all are equal in hierarchy).

This really is a great website..

truly "Box Office"

Best regards,

Anne


----------



## Klc (27 Sep 2006)

+1

Thank you Mike, for providing the means to create and distribute this wealth of information.

Also have to thank paracowboy for his PT thread. (my new training bible)

Of course, I could go on to name piles of threads that have kept me busy reading for the last couple months. (And will keep me reading for many more)

I also have to say this site is a powerful recruiting tool. I was thinking about joining, but it was only after reading the thoughts of those in this community that I was sure of it.

MUCH appreciated. And committed to keeping my subscription active as long as the site exists.


----------



## GUNS (27 Sep 2006)

I have to pass on my thanks for this site as well.

For me, it has rejuvenated my total respect for the military, the military family and the military way of life. 

And I want to thank all those here that treat me as a equal even though I maybe twice their age. 

One thing I have noticed about the military and that is, its ageless. The basic recruit is treated as an equal to an soldier that has 25 years under his belt.

There are many old soldiers that would jump at the chance to get back into uniform and serve this country as soldiers should.


----------

